# الصدأ (corrosion)



## محمد حسن نصر (15 أغسطس 2007)

. طبيعة الصدأ (التآكل)

يتآكل سطح المعادن الموجودة في حالة تفاعل كيميائي او كهروكيميائي مع الوسط الخارجي , و يسمى هذا التآكل بالصدأ.
و يسبب الصدأ خسائر جسيمة في الاقتصاد العالمي , تقدر بالميارات سنويا, اذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت و الماكينات المعدنية. و لمقاومة الصدأ يجب معرفة اسبابه و الوسائل المجدية لمقاومته.
وهناك نوعان من الصدأ : الصدأ الكيميائي و الكهروكيميائي.

الصدأ الكيميائي : و يحدث بسبب تفاعل المعدن مع الغازات الجافة و السوائل العازلة دون ظهور تيار كهربائي.
مثل تأكسد صمامات العادم بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و مواسير العادم و غرف الاحتراق بالمواقد و الوصلات الداخلية الميكانيكية في الافران و المحركات.

الصدأ الكهروكيميائي : و ينشأ نتيجة لظهور التيار الكهربائي نتيجة للتفاعل بين المعدن و الالكترونات المحيطة به : مثل صدأ حديد الزهر و غيرهما من السبائك في الجو الرطب و في الماء العذب و ماء البحر و الاحماض و القلويات و المحاليل الملحية و في الارض.

تتكون الشبكة البلورية للمعدن من ايونات موجبة الشحنة (كاتيونات) موجودة في اركان الشبكة البلورية و الالكترونات الحرة المتحركة في المعدن كله. و يمكن ان تنفصل الكاتيونات عن سطح المعدن و ان تنتقل الى الوسط المجاور – الالكتروليت . و يسمى فرق الجهد المتكون عند سطح تلامس المعدن مع الالكتروليت و هو الدال على ميل المعدن للذوبان بالجهد القطبي. و تتوقف قيمته اساسا على تركيب الالكتروليت.
و يحدد الجهد القطبي للمعادن تجريبيا بمقارنته بجهد الهيدروجين و هو المعتبر مساويا للصفر.
و المعادن تختلف بالجهد القطبي فهناك معادن سالبة الجهد و اخرى موجبة مقارنتا بقطب الهيدروجيني(الالكترود). 
المعادن ذات الجهد الموجب (فوق صفر الهيدروجين) قابليتها للصدأ قليلة و المعادن ذات الجهد السالب (تحت صفر الهيدروجين) تكون اكثر قابلية للصدأ كلما كان جهدها سالب.

و المعادن النقية و السبائك الوحيدة الطور تقاوم الصدأ جيدا. اما السبائك التي تتكون بنيتها من عدة اطوار ذات جهود مختلفة فهي عبارة عن عمود كهربائي متناهي الصغر كثير الاقطاب, و لذا فهي سهلة الصدأ. و تكون الاجزاء المصنوعة من عدة مواد معدنية مختلفة الجهود عمودا كهربائيا متناهي في الصغر فيصبح المعدن المنخفض الجهد مصعدا anode , و يتاكل, في حين لا يتآكل المعدن ذو الجهد الاعلى لقيامه بدور المهبط cathode. 
فعلا سبيل المثال عند تلامس الحديد مع الزنك (طلاء الحديد بالزنك) , يتاكل الزنك (اي هو الذي يحدث له صدأ) اي انه يكون المصعد anode في حين لا يتاكل الحديد لانه يكون مهبط cathode.
و في مثال اخر عند تلامس القصدير مع الحديد (طلاء الحديد بالقصدير) فان الحديد يتاكل 
(اي يصدأ) يكون مصعد anode. اما القصدير فصبح مهبط و لا يتاكل.

و يمكن ان يكون المعدن ايجابيا او سلبيا بالنسبة لتأثير الوسط و تتحدد ايجابية المعدن بتآكله في وسط الصدأ كتآكل الحديد في وسط موكسد عند درجات الحرارة العالية.
في بعض من المعادن مثل الالمنيوم و الكروم عن حصول الاكسد تتكون طبقة من الاكاسيد تعمل على حماية المعدن من استمرارية التاكل.


2- انواع التآكل بالصدأ

يمكن تقسيم التآكل بالصدأ الى ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية : الصدأ المنتظم , و الصدأ المكاني و الصدأ بين البلوري. 

- الصدأ المنتظم : و تبدو مظاهره في تآكل منتظم للمعدن على كل سطحه, و يحدث هذا النوع في المعادن او السبائك ذات البنية الوحيدة الطور (المعادن النقية, و المحاليل الصلبة و المركبات الكيميائية).

- الصدأ المكاني : و يتآكل اثناءه المعدن في اماكن متفرقة من السطح, و يلاحظ حدوث هذا النوع من الصدأ بالسبائك الكثيرة الاطوار ذات البنية الخشنة كما يحدث بالسبائك الوحيدة الطور و المعادن النقية عند تدمير الغلاف الواقي. و تسبب الخدوش و الحزوز السطحية صدأ مكاني, اذ تتكون في هذه الاماكن ظروف مناسبة لتكون الاعمدة الكهربائية المتناهية في الصغر.

- الصدأ بين البلوري : و يتميز بانتشار الصدأ على حدود الحبيبات grain boundaries, و يرجع السبب في ذلك الى ان جهد حدود الحبيبات اقل (مصعد) و جهد الحبيبات اعلى (مهبط). و هذا النوع من الصدأ هو اكثر الانواع خطوا لانه ينتشر في اعماق المعدن ولا يسبب اي تغير ملموس على السطح. و تتعرض لهذا النوع من الصدأ انواع الصلب النيكل-كرومية و سبائك الالمنيوم , و هي التي يمكن ان تفرز اطوارا منتشرة. 


3- طرق حماية المعادن من الصدأ 

تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة لحماية المصنوعات و المنشآت المعدنية مثل الجسور و ناطحات الساحب و السفن و غيرها، من الصدأ حسب اسباب حدوث الصدأ و ظروقه. و يمكن تقسيم كل طرق مقاومة الصدأ الى المجموعات التالية:

- و قاية المعادن من الصدأ باضافة عناصر سبيكية :
و تتلخص في اضافة عناصر الى السبيكة مثل الكروم و النيكل الى الفولاذ لتشكيل الستانليسستيل stainless steel و تمنع هذه العناصر الصدأ او تقلله.

- الاغلفة الاكسيدية : 
و يحصل عليها على سطح الاجزاء المعدنية بالاكسدة او الفسفتة , و تقي المعدن من الصدأ بشكل جيد. و تجرى الاكسدة في عوامل مؤكسدة قوية مثل المحلول المائي لصودا كاوية او املاح اخرى. و طريقة الاكسدة عادةا تؤكسد المشغولات المصنوعة من الالمنيوم لان طبقة الاكسد في الالمنيوم تشكل مانع و حامي جيد من الصدأ بما يسمى عملية anodizing.
و تجرى الفسفتة في محاليل ساخنة من الفوسفاتات الحامضية للحديد و المنجنيز و تعتبر الطبقة الاكسيدية و الفوسفاتية قاعدة جدية للتشحيم الواقي و للطلاء و اعطاء الالوان للمنتجات.

- الوقاية بمعاملة الوسط الخارجي :
و تتلخص هذه الوقاية اما في ازالة المركبات الضارة التي تسبب الصدأ (كأن يزال الاكسجين من الماء لمنع الصدأ). او ان يضاف الى الماء عامل يقلل من فعاليته و هو الكروميك- بايكرومات البوتاسيوم K2Cr2O7 نسبته 0.5% . تستعمل هذه الطريقة في نظام التبريد بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و يمنع هذا حدوث الصدأ عمليا.

- الوقاية بالطلاء بالمعادن :
و تستعمل على نطاق واسع في الصناعة و يجب ان نميز بين نوعين من انواع الوقاية – المهبطية و المصعدية.

عند الوقاية المهبطية : 
يكون جهد معدن التغطية اعلى من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و شروط الوقاية ان تكون التغطية كثيفة غير مسامية. و يسبب و ينشأ عن عدم تحقق هذا الشرط (كحدوث خدوش مثلا) صدأ في هذه المناطق , اذ ان المعدن الاساسي (المحمي) يكون مصعدا في الازدواج الجلفاني المتكون و يتآكل.

الوقاية المصعدية :
و بها يكون جهد معدن التغطية اقل من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و تحمي التغطية المعدن كهروكيميائيا . اذ ان المعدن الاساسي سيقوم بدور المهبط عند تكون ازدواج جلفاني , و يقوم معدن التغطية بدور المصعد و يتآكل.
ومن التغطيات النهبطية للحديد و الصلب القصدير و الرصاص و النحاس و النيكل, و من التغطيات المصعدية الزنك و الالمنيوم و الكالسيوم و البوتاسيوم.
و تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة للتغطية بالمعدن كغمره في المعدن المنصهر و التغطية الجلفانية و التغطية الانتشارية و التغطية بالنثر و طريقة تكوين طبقة على سطح المعدن.
الطريقة الجلفانية للتغطية : و بها يعلق الجزء بصفة مهبط في حمام الكتروليتي من محلول مائي لأحد املاح المعدن المرسب. و الخواص الواقية للتغطية الجلفانية جيدة في حين انها بسيطة التكنولوجيا.
التغطية الانتشارية : للمصنوعات المعدنية و تجرى بواسطة الطلاء بالألمنيوم او الطلاء بالكروم او التغطية بالكروم او النتردة. و تخلق طبقة واقية تحمي المعدن الداخلي من الصدأ.
التغطية بطريقة النثر : و تتلخص في نثر المعدن المصهور بواسطة الهواء المضغوط من جهاز خاص (يسمة المذرر اي يسبب التذرية لدقائق المعدن المنصهر) على سطح المعدن الاساسي الذي ينظف قبل عملية الرش. و يغذى الجهاز بالمعدن على شكل سلك يصهر بلهب غازي او بقوس كهربائي ,او يغذى على شكل مسحوق. و تكون التغطية بهذه الطريقة مسامية و هي لذا اقل جودة من التغطية الجلفانية. و يغطى بهذه الطريقة صناعيا الصلب- بالزنك و الكادميوم و سبائكهما.
التغطية بطريقة ضغط طبقة واقية: و تتلخص في ايجاد طبقة على المعدن من معدن آخر يكون غلافا متينا واقيا. و عادة يغطى الحديد بالنحاس الغير قابل للصدأ.

-الوقاية بالتغطية غير المعدنية :
اي بطلاء سطح الجزء المعدني بالطلاء او الدهانات البلاستيكية او العضوية و تستعمل على نطاق واسع نظرا لكونها في متناول اليد و لبساطتها. و اكثر انواع الطلاء انتشارا طلاء الزيت و الميناء و الكلاكيه. و عيوب التغطية بالطلاء هو تشقق طبقة الطلاء و تمريرها للرطوبة.

- الوقاية الهكربائية :
و تستعمل في نطاق واسع لحماية الخزانات و الانابيب (انابيب النفط او الغاز) و الجسور الحديديةو و ايضا عن انواع الفولاذ عن معاملتها حراريا في حمامات ملحية.
و تتلخص الوقاية الكهربائية في ان الجزء الذي تراد وقايته يوصل الى القطب السالب – مهبط – بشبكه بتيار مستمر يغذى من مولد او بطارية و توصل بالمصعد صفيحة حديدة او قطع رصاص تستهلك من وقت لاخر.

- الوقاية بالمعدن الواقي :
و تتلخص في ان المنشأة توصل بقطعة من المعدن او السبيكة (الواقي) ذى جهد كهربائي سالب اعلى في الوسط الذي توجد به من جهد المنشأة المراد و قايتها. الواقي سيصبح مصعد و انه يتآكل في حين تحفظ المنشأة التي ستصبح مهبطا من التآكل. و تستعمل هذه الطريقة في حماية السفن و المنشآت التي تعمل في ماء البحر و مواسير الماء الموضوع في التربة و الجزء السفلي من السفن و الطائرات المائية و الطلمبات و غيرها.




مهندس مواد و معادن


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*الحماية من الصدأ*

الحماية من الصدأ


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2007)

محمد حسن نصر قال:


> الحماية من الصدأ



والله نورتنا بهذه المبادرة الطيبة وتسلم ايدك على الموضوع الرائع .

اعتذر عن الأجابة لتفاعل الأعضاء ومساهمتهم في الأجوبة .

حياك الله ودمت لنا ذخرا نافعا .


البغدادي :55:


----------



## prof.shetos (17 أغسطس 2007)

agreat topic as we used from you
thank you


----------



## عمراياد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

_مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله بك............_


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الطرح المميز ...


----------



## ناظم شاكر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

نفع الله بك وشكر لك .


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووور


----------



## احمد1970 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد1970 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي المهندس محمد حسن نصر


----------

